# Apache und PHP

## utang

Hi,

bin gerade dabei mein LAMP aufzubauen.

Mein Apache und MySQL funktioniert auch schon wunderbar.

Allerdings kann ich mir keine PHP Seiten anzeigen lassen.

Beim Aufruf einer PHP Seite mit Apache lässt mein Browser

direkt ein Dialogfenster öffnen um die PHP Seite zu speichern.

Nehme an, dass ich unter /etc/apache/conf/apache.conf

eine fehlenenden EIntrag für das PHP Modul habe, bzw. da was nicht ganz klappt.

Brauche deshalb den genauen PHP Zusatz für meine apache.conf

Wenn ich in

Datei: /etc/apache/conf/commonapache.conf

```
<Files *.php>

SetOutputFilter PHP

SetInputFilter PHP

</Files>

```

setze. kommt bei einem restart des Apache

```
/etc/init.d/apache restart

 * Starting apache...

Syntax error on line 401 of /etc/apache/conf/commonapache.conf:

Invalid command 'SetOutputFilter', perhaps mis-spelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration                              [ !! ]
```

kann da wer helfen?

Danke[/b]

----------

## utang

jetzt geht es, nach dem ich folgende Eintragungen durch genommen habe:

/etc/apache/conf/apache.conf

```
<IfDefine PHP4>

LoadModule php4_module    extramodules/libphp4.so

</IfDefine>
```

/etc/apache/conf/commonapache.conf

```
<IfModule php4_module>

    AddType application/x-tar .tgz

    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .php4 .php3 .phtml .html.htm

    AddType application/x-httpd-php-source  .phps

</IfModule>
```

----------

